# Citrix (Xen Server) / Remote Desktop (RDP) / Mobiles arbeiten



## mikestalder (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

Am besten ich schreibe mal kurz, was ich realisieren möchte. Da ich nicht sicher bin, mit welcher Lösung ich das am besten umsetzten soll, freue ich mich auf jedes konstruktive Feedback Eurerseits !

Vorstellung:

Ich möchte in einem externen Datacenter einen Server hosten, der uns (ca. 4 mehr oder weniger mobilen usern) einen Remote-Desktop zur Verfügung stellt. Jeder soll selbstverständlich seinen eigenen Arbeitsdesktop haben. Das Guest-OS, welches remote zur Verfügung gestellt werden soll ist Windows 7 Pro in Kombination mit Standardsoftware.

Jeder soll mit einem entsprechenden Client (Citrix, Remote-Desktop etc.) von seinem Home-PC oder eben mobilen Device (Netbook, iPhone, iPad) die Möglichkeit haben, sich einzuloggen, resp. seinen Desktop laden zu können. Das ganze sollte auch bei einer 3G-Verbindung noch einigermassen flott daherkommen ...

Eventuell sollen auch Daten auf dem entsprechenden Server, resp. einen daran angehängen NAS zugänglich gemacht werden.

Nun Frage an Euch: Was würdet Ihr mir für eine Lösung empfehlen ? Eher RDP-basierend - oder auf Basis des gratis XEN-Servers von Citrix ? Mir persönlich ist die citrix Lösung relativ sympatisch, habe allerdings keine Erfahrung damit. Ich habe vor allem Erfahrung mit RemoteDesktop.

Vielen Dank für Euer Feedback !

Grüsse,
MIKE


----------

